# I have mastered Hangul



## Kyoung815

안녕하세요!

Could somebody please help me to translate "I have finally mastered Hangul" into Korean?

감사합니다!


----------



## Kross

That would be, "더디어 한글을 마스터했어."


----------



## Environmentalist

Kross said:


> That would be, "더디어 한글을 마스터했어."



I'll correct his typo.
드디어 한글을 마스터했어!


----------



## Kross

Environmentalist, thank you for kindly correcting me. Maybe I should've checked the spelling before I uploaded that.


----------

